# UK Support Phone Line Changed / Gone?



## aug24 (May 30, 2002)

I've just bought a new FreeView box, a Goodmans, and neither of the suggested codes work. So naturally I called the number on the screen(08702 418 486), which worked when I last called, about two years ago.

Now it's "not recognised".

Does anyone know where to call for UK TiVo support these days?

Thanks in advance,
Justin.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=37326



> If you think you have a problem - as well as posting to the forum please also let customer services know so they can properly record your fault: 0844 241 0703. This is the same number for all your TiVo CS queries.


----------



## aug24 (May 30, 2002)

Thanks Worm. Mike from tivocentral also pointed me at the new number. I have spoken to TiVo and should be sorted shortly. I also took the opportunity to point out the problem that the number the box tells you no longer works.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Indeed, one would think the phone number info would be stored in a database that could be updated with the daily call and thus would allways be correct.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Where on-screen is the number displayed?


----------



## aug24 (May 30, 2002)

The number is on the page you get to when you can't get the set top box IR control to work... which I still can't


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

aug24 said:


> The number is on the page you get to when you can't get the set top box IR control to work... which I still can't


You'll need to post more information on the exact model of the box if you want other users to pitch in.
Failing that all the codes are under the FREEVIEW manufacturers so you can go through all of them one by one.


----------



## gumboe (Jul 11, 2004)

I think AMc may have mis-understood what the OP was saying.

I can't see how posting your exact model etc will make any difference to the support phone number that someone phones when they want to speak to a person.

Or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

gumboe said:


> I think AMc may have mis-understood what the OP was saying.
> 
> I can't see how posting your exact model etc will make any difference to the support phone number that someone phones when they want to speak to a person.
> 
> Or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


Possibly?

Worm had already posted a link to the FAQ which contains the new number for customer services 0844 241 0703.

I was suggesting that if the OP told us the box details we might be able to help with their actual problem.


aug24 said:


> I've just bought a new FreeView box, a Goodmans, and neither of the suggested codes work.


----------



## aug24 (May 30, 2002)

Just for anyone's interest, I finally got through to the Goodmans' support line, to be told that they do not disclose their IR codes for 'trade secret' type reasons.

So I'll take this box back, and never buy a Goodmans' product again.


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

Why is it when i call the Tivo CS number 08442410703 i get put in a queue telling me theres about a 5 minute wait so i hold, but when it gets to 20 minutes i hang up. 

When i try again later the same thing happens! 

And I KNOW with about 99&#37; certainty that theres not going to be a 5 minute queue of people wanting TIVO support.

So then i phone Sky (who support Tivo so i'm told) and they answer within 30 seconds if they think they're going to sell you a Sky box!!! 
I finally spoke to Sky Technical Support who put me on hold for 2 mins and then came back with a number for me to call.....08702 418486 and you've guessed it..... NUMBER HAS NOT BEEN RECOGNISED!!!!!! 
How do i get hold of Tivo support to request version "A" of the software to work on my tv? 
I want to put an "A" version 120gb disk and network card that i already own onto a standard software lifetime unit and i believe it will get overwritten by the standard software if the TIVO server "sees" that the disk is an "A" version. Hope that makes sense.

Why won't they answer? Could anybody who's contacted them lately tell me whats the best time to call them?

Rant over.......


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I think they answered _fairly_ quickly the last time I called; a couple of months ago, maybe less. Can't remember when I called though. A vague memory that it might have been quite early. 8/9am ish maybe.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Probably only one guy manning the line these days, and he's not always at his desk:


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

Still the same, keep telling me there's an 8 minute queue. I hold way longer than 8 minutes but never get an answer!!!
This is going to cost me a fortune and i still havent spoken to anyone yet!

Total rip-off

ideas anyone?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I think the problem is that you go into the standard Sky queue - but will only get answered by a TiVo trained person.

So although the Sky queue is only 5 minutes - it may be much longer for the TiVo trainer person(s) to become available.

PM me with your specific problem and I may be able to try a more direct route.

Is it just the Teletext support removed as it locks up your TV?

If so I would also need you TiVo unit number.

As I said - PM me - don't post here.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

As its a networked unit, an alternative would be to continue to use version 255
and change a single file to turn off teletext
(which is the only difference with 255a anyway).

It's basically a matter of replacing the file */lib/modules/pxmpegdecode.o* with a new version

[edit] as documented here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=248502

[edit again] just noticed the file is no longer available in that thread, so attached it below !


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Mikerr, 
i've taken up ozsat's offer and PM'ed him. 
If i get no joy with that i will look at your suggestion, the only problem is that the tivo is version 255, but the disk i want to put in it with a network card is 255a so does this make it more complicated?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, the instructions I mentioned are for fixing 255 to work with your TV.

Easiest: Go the 255a route via requesting a change at tivo's server if you want to use that 255a hard drive unchanged.



Spoiler



Yet another option is to convert that drive into 255 by editing the version number in the MFS database,

that way it would still retain the non-teletext pxmpegdecode.o file..


----------

